# Culinary Management Vs Baking and Pastry Arts



## jess0680 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey there everyone,

So I'm new at this website and just wanted to get some opinions. For a while now I've been thinking about my career choices. I'm 21 years old and I really want to get my life started. My Fiance had mentioned to me about going to school for the Culinary Arts, he's always made little comments because he's always saying how much of a good cook i am and that I always seem happy when i'm cooking, especially when i'm trying new things, but I wouldn't really think about it too much. I do love to cook, well I seem to enjoy baking a little more but I like both, so here is my little issue.

Okay, we'll I've been stuck trying to decide which would be best to do. I'm choosing between Culinary Management or Bakery and Pastry Art Management. I would want to take the Culinary Management to help me become a better cook, to learn how to cook more meals and such. There is baking involved as well so that's good. But I do really enjoy baking...just I'm not sure what course would lead me to job i'd enjoy. Some people tell me doing anything with baking can be difficult in getting a job. Some say the same about being a chef...so I basically would just like to hear some opinions. I do know I definitely want to school for the Culinary Arts, I just need some opinions to help me out 

Thanks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Steven Covey, the author of the 7 Highly Effective Habits for Teens uses an old adage that I find wonderfully handy with this quandary: Start with the End in mind! In other words, Jess, what do you hope to do? Where do you see yourself in 5 years? 10? Then maybe make some decisions based on that.

I am sure you have heard, but it doesn't hurt reiterating, that cooking at home (and loving to do that!) can be, and is, very different from being in industry. If you spend even a moment trawling these forums, you will find that the demands of being in the industry will have on you and your personal time will be absolutely astonishing. Just go into with both eyes open.

There are also varying approaches to school; some will say, You must go to school to learn. Others will say, Starting in industry is the best education. Whatever you decide, have all the facts in front of you. In other words, do your home work - talk to grads, talk to bakers and cooks, visit the kitchen of a busy restaurant on a Saturday night.

I hope this helps. Best of luck with your endeavor. Keep us posted!


----------



## jess0680 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I did take a few cooking courses in high school and I enjoyed them a lot. I have worked in a restaurant as a waitress and I know how crazy it could be. I personally don't know how well I'd be able to handle the stress but the work I do now is pretty stressful and I've learned to get used to it. I'm just afraid to choose something and later regret it or wish I'd done the other one.

I have no bad feelings about choosing this as a career choice but I'm really trying to find out as much information as I can about this industry before making any decisions. I just don't know what to fully look for when searching about it.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Effectively, patisserie is a specialisation within the cheffing environment so an education specifically in it will not be as broad but you should be able get to a higher level more directly.

Same with the job market, its a narrower field and therefore likely to be more competitive. A lot would depend on your personal talent and achieved skill level. If you're good you'll get work...who wouldn't want to make a buck off someone else's talent.

They are different environments, hot, wet & frantic...cool, dry and paced, service orientated...production orientated. They are often separated into two worlds in big places. I dunno but I've heard there's good money & security in pastry in accommodation 'cos no-one wants to mess with the croissants...that specialist thing again!

If you train as a chef you will get a broad base including pastry and if you gravitate towards it in the kitchen you can always train to specialise...on the job even. If you don't like the biz at all, your husband (by now) will get a slightly better dinner much _quicker_!

Does your fiance know if you go in the biz he's rarely going to get you're best work ever again...if he does then he _really_ does love you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

pastry is much more art than cooking. you'll learn artisan breads, then you'll make all kinds of crazy cakes, make sugar sculptures, and do alot of design type work. Culinary you will learn techniques for cooking sauces, soups, and how to mix flavors. If you are more interested in the flavor mixing, then take culinary. If you are more interested in making mickey mouse out of 2000 types of sugar and putting him on a dead dough shaped like antartica, then take pastry. ( in case you hadn't noticed i'm not a baker lol)


----------



## jess0680 (Aug 14, 2010)

The reason I like baking is because I can be artistic and try new things all the time. I love cooking because I like trying new things and cooking for other people. My family and even my Fiance's family think I'm a pretty good cook for my age. I always grew up around my grandmother baking all different things and I also grew up with my mom always cooking different things, so I've been brought up in both worlds and like them both so I just cant choose which I would love more and would best succeed in. I would love to hear some advice from both chefs and bakers about the pro's and con's of both industries. Does anyone know where I could find information like that besides going to places?


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

try posting in the proffesional forums on this site. They are very helpful. Of course there's no reason why you could take both. The school I'm going to will let you get an associates in culinary arts and a gen ed associates and you can learn both.


----------



## jess0680 (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------

